# E.h.i.c.



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

anyone know how to go about getting a Portuguese E.H.I.C. since being a Portuguese resident, the U.K. one is not valid.? ..........Tah !


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Are you retired (apologies for asking/not paying attention)?

EHIC for pensioners and early retirees - Healthcare abroad - NHS Choices


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pt ehic*

You might find this useful, it's an extract from a Portuguese guy who is a mine of information:

After obtaining a Portuguese National Health Service [NHS] user number, it’s advisable to
ask the Social Security for a Portuguese version of an European Health Insurance Card, or
EHIC for short, which you can then use when you need healthcare abroad (outside of
Portugal, including your country of origin).

The Portuguese name for this card is “Cartão Europeu de Seguro de Doença”, or CESD for
short, and it is free.

If you have a Social security number, you can request the Portuguese version of an EHIC at
the Social Security website ( https://www.seg-social.pt/consultas/ssdirecta/ ), after
registering online.

If you do not have a Social Security number or if you don’t want to or can’t register with the
Social Security website, then you can request the Portuguese version of an EHIC at any Social
Security office, using the following documents:
• Fill in and sign form GIT 53 ( http://www4.segsocial.pt/documents/10152/21732/GIT_53_DGSS
) - Please note that only one member
of the household needs to fill in and sign this from, which has a separate section for the
other members of the household;
• A photocopy of the document that displays your Portuguese National Health Service [NHS]
user number;
• A photocopy of your residency-certificate, that officially displays your address in Portugal;
• A photocopy of your passport, which serves as an identification/identity document;
• A photocopy of the document that displays your fiscal number (also known as: “tax
payer's number” or “número de contribuinte” or “NIF”).

Bear in mind that, as soon as you become a pensioner, you must stop using the Portuguese
version of your EHIC when you need healthcare abroad (outside of Portugal). Once you
become a pensioner, you should ask the authorities of your country or origin to issue their
version of an EHIC for you, which you can then use when you need healthcare abroad
(outside of Portugal, including your country of origin).

Source: “Circular de Informação Técnica n.º 7” ( http://www4.segsocial.pt/documents/10152/448021/CIT+7+2012
), issued by the Social Security.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

We are pensioners. We came here with UK EHIC cards and were then sent two more when we had submitted the S1 forms. They are due to expire so I phoned UK and they are organising renewals which is not automatic. You have to request them.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks guys..........top information. I should have been clearer in as much as we're early retirees and do have Portuguese social security numbers. Very helpful, thank you...


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In 2 bikes said:


> Thanks guys..........top information. I should have been clearer in as much as we're early retirees and do have Portuguese social security numbers. Very helpful, thank you...



In which case I assume you want a Portuguese EHIC card so you have cover when you travel to other Euro countries?

If so, you go to your local social security office, complete the form, hand it in and it'll eventually arrive in the post.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

just as a post script for future readers - 

you need to register your social security number with the above mentioned web site https://www.seg-social.pt/consultas/ssdirecta/ to gain access to this site. 

Your initial PT social security number issued by your health authority is 9 digits long but you have to convert it in to your unique 11 digit NISS number which is explained in, and obtained from, the first block of text here ;- Número de Identificação de Segurança Social - SeguranÃ§a Social . 

You then need to copy and insert your new NISS number in to the first web site's "application to register" page. 

You will also need your NIF / fiscal number and your BI number ( which is also found on your health authority paperwork - and starts with a letter like this P-123456789 ).......

This process, of course, relies on you having a PT social security number in the first place.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> In which case I assume you want a Portuguese EHIC card so you have cover when you travel to other Euro countries?
> 
> If so, you go to your local social security office, complete the form, hand it in and it'll eventually arrive in the post.


You're spot on.....It dawned on us that when we clear off to Spain on the bike there might be a problem should we need medical attention.

Being the sort of chap that hates queues and an inevitable "NO !, come back again", I thought I'd try and find out about an online application. ;-)


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Is the BI number your passport number or Portuguese NHS number? I have tried with passport number and computer says no.....


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Pgmills said:


> Is the BI number your passport number or Portuguese NHS number? I have tried with passport number and computer says no.....


neither, I think. The BI number requested by the social security web site is listed as, yet another, number on the paperwork you receive from your centro da saude and in my case was 9 digits preceded by the letter P .


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

I have now found that the number needed was my residencia number which in my case begins with an E.
Online password now applied for and then the EHIC!


----------

